# Intercom Wiring



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

double post, see http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/intercom-wiring-51703/


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Please only start one thread regarding your issue
Thanks
-Dave


----------

